# Fox Valley GEVO's are out !!



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has gotten one of the FVM GEVO's as yet? Mine should be in a few days from now (BNSF) and I can't wait. Word out in the forums is that detail is better than Kato and they run smoother than an Atlas and slower than Kato Locos. Next months release will be the UP edition which I have one coming in that road as well. As soon as mine comes I will post pictures. Also I placed an order for two of the six pin decoders which should be an easy install; actually easiest known to N scale so far.

To be continued.....:thumbsup:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

*FVM GEVO Pictures*

I finally got a chance to take some pictures


----------

